# Training Collar Question



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Ok in Tritonics that is the Pro 500. Do we really need that much collar?


That depends more on your training standards than on what class of field event you'll run. I have used 500's since they hit the market, not only because my dogs are trained to the highest levels, but even more because it's the most efficient, fair, and reliable unit on the market. My dogs are worth that, even if I have to save a little longer to get one. With e-collars, you truly get what you pay for.

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just purchased (on recommendation from my go to field guy) a Dogtra 1900NCP Field Star. It is a notch down from the 3500, but has all the same bells and whistles at a 1/2 mile range. He told me if my dog blows me off and he is over a half mile away, I have bigger problems than my collar won't reach. At home, I also have two TriTronics collars (really old kind, but they still work fine), I just wanted something a little smaller for Breeze and when the pup starts wearing one. 

The price was only like $210! I couldn't resist on that reason alone. Ya, I could have bought the more powerful one, but until I need one with that much umph, I'll stick to the easier on the wallet for now.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I gotta say I would choose TriTronics over anything else any day of the week. I have a G2 500 (they don't make them anymore but it's the same as the new 500, just you can't add a 2nd dog), a bark limiter TT collar, and the electronics for my winger and have never had a problem with any of them, well except when the antenna fell of my transmitter and I lost it! LOL
The "lesser" ecollars I have observed, are not as easy to operate, have fewer levels, or are bigger on the dog's neck. Frankly I look at ecollar training like a done deal. You either commit to it and buy the best one out there (500) or you probably aren't going to get into the sport enough to buy one at all. 
Another thought is -- if you decide to sell your ecollar in the future, you might have trouble unloading a cheaper model but you will have NO TROUBLE selling -- for a very good price -- a lightly used TT 500.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch, guess I'm not going to do field work with my dogs. So, please forget my post.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Get a Pro 500. To save a few bucks you can get a reconditioned model from Collar Clinic. (You can find a reconditioned Pro 100 there as well.) I'm still using my old Pro 500XL although I may have to replace the batteries this summer.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought a TT Pro 500 last fall. Before that I had a SportDog 1800. The TT is leaps and bounds better than the SportDog (which I hadn't thought was too bad...). If you can swing it, go for the TT.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

For what ever it's worth I use a Dogtra 1900 and overall I like it. The only thing I didn't like about it is the location of the power button, it is on the opposite side from the correction buttons and one time I turned it off when trying to give a correction. ( I had gloves on and didn't have a good feel on which button I pressed)
I agree with the earlier statement that with, 1/2 mile range should be sufficient. The price was also a consideration for me because I'm new to hunt tests and not sure how far into this I want to go. At this point in time I'm thinking also that I may top out at the senior level, and I think the 1900 will at least get me through that level.
Something that has been very helpful for me is that I have been training with a pro on how and when to use the collar and that has been more important for me than which brand I selected. Good luck


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I have Dogtra 2000NCP, and a Dogtra 3502NCP. Hunting I like the 3502. For training I think the older 2000NCP is a better collar. The 3502 is a good collar I just do not like the button placement on the 3502. That said I am considering buying a TT100 (I do my own nicks with constant) and don't see the need for 18 levels of nick. Six seems plenty, however I am not a pro.
If you get the TT500 right off the bat you won't be wanting for something else.
As for reliability the Dogtra's are at least as good if not better than TT. I know of training partners that have had to send their TT's back for the repair. For various reasons but they were not the G3 series.
I have had to send mine back for the following reasons:
Ran over the transmitter (still worked) shattered the case
Lost a transmitter, sent collar back for new transmitter.

I just replaced the batteries in the 2000, they were 7 yrs. old
Hope this helps.
PS Dogtra or TT are the only collars I would buy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Golden Gibby said:


> At this point in time I'm thinking also that I may top out at the senior level, and I think the 1900 will at least get me through that level.


2nd person to say something to this effect, which I think is a rather odd comment. You don't use your collar any more or less in training "just for senior" vs. going "all the way to master." Why would the level you want to achieve dictate the collar you want to buy? 
Anyways I'm sure if it's a well known brand, they all have their plusses and minuses, and whatever you use is what you get used to and like.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a Dogtra 282NCP I have been happy with it, but my hunt work is just pheasant hunting in the fall. I have however heard nothing but GREAT things about TT collars!!!! seems like everyone i know loves them!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Golden Gibby*  
_At this point in time I'm thinking also that I may top out at the senior level, and I think the 1900 will at least get me through that level._

_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *K9-Design * _
_2nd person to say something to this effect, which I think is a rather odd comment. You don't use your collar any more or less in training "just for senior" vs. going "all the way to master." Why would the level you want to achieve dictate the collar you want to buy? _
_Anyways I'm sure if it's a well known brand, they all have their plusses and minuses, and whatever you use is what you get used to and like. _

_What I mean is that I think it will do everything I need, and plan to do at a price I'm comfortable with. I would think my training and hunting goals would be the appropriate criteria to choose which collar to purchase. How did you choose?_


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Golden Gibby said:


> _What I mean is that I think it will do everything I need, and plan to do at a price I'm comfortable with. I would think my training and hunting goals would be the appropriate criteria to choose which collar to purchase. How did you choose?_


I guess I don't quite get why a lower level of training would require a less expensive collar. The collar itself doesn't perform any differently depending on how much you train your dog, and you don't need "more" of your collar for higher levels of training.
The collar is a major purchase, that is true, and I guess my mindset was if I'm going to pay a good bit of money for it anyways, might as well save up and get the highest recommended collar that is the industry standard. Most pro trainers use the TT 500 because of it's reliability, available levels and ergonomic/intuitive transmitter. 
If I had a cap to spend that excluded the 500, I would still go with TriTronics.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> At this point in time I'm thinking also that I may top out at the senior level, and I think the 1900 will at least get me through that level.


Hee hee hee, you get that Senior's buddy and I would almost be willing to bet a paycheck you *AIN'T STOPPING THERE YOU ARE ALREADY HOOKED,FILLETED AND IN THE SKILLET* and headed for Masters! The stuff is addicting seriously.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a DT Systems, which I like because the transmitter floats. That way, when one gets excited and lobs it into the pond instead of the bumper, the dog can still be sent to retrieve


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Put orange ropes on your bumpers. Only throw bumpers with orange rope. Problem solved.
I amaze myself sometimes.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> I guess I don't quite get why a lower level of training would require a less expensive collar. The collar itself doesn't perform any differently depending on how much you train your dog, and you don't need "more" of your collar for higher levels of training.
> The collar is a major purchase, that is true, and I guess my mindset was if I'm going to pay a good bit of money for it anyways, might as well save up and get the highest recommended collar that is the industry standard. Most pro trainers use the TT 500 because of it's reliability, available levels and ergonomic/intuitive transmitter.
> If I had a cap to spend that excluded the 500, I would still go with TriTronics.


Good points. The best is Tri Tronics, then Dogtra. From there it drops off sharply.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Need to discuss with DH. As I said a friend does have a coupon I can use for Tritronics. I think it is 30% off so that would help with our decision. 

Anney, I made the comment about not going past senior too. I know that does not really have any basis on what training tools I need. I also stated later I want good tools. I just mentioned that because I wanted folks to know where I was coming from. You read all the time "it depends on your goals" so that is where I sit.  

My friend with the coupon (good resource like here) explained to me that the range means it will reach that far, however a lesser range would be a less reliable stimulation in longer distance. So if you have a 1 mile range your transmitter would be more reliable at 200 yards (example) than a 1/2 mile range transmitter. 

I liked the comments about the on/off switch of the dogtra. That is good to know. Until you start using these things you don't realize. 

Thanks for the input. If anyone has anything else to add, please feel free.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep in mind that the ranges given are for product comparison purposes only, not actual use. They are measured over flat featureless terrain or water. When you add trees, brush, cover and terrain changes to the equation, effective transmitter distance drops off rather quickly. 

If you're doing field work I wouldn't look at a system with less than a 1 mile range rating.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Go Tritronics, especially since you have access to the coupon. It is the industry standard for a reason. I started with one of their Sport models, and upgraded to a Pro a couple of years ago. Both are EXP models which means I can field marry my collars to either transmitter. So I use my Pro during training sessions as the tubular shape is much more comfortable to hold onto and intuitive in its operation. I now use my Sport model for hunting as I can hand the transmitter around my neck. As others have said the only other brand I would consider is Dogtra. I have seen too many people have problems with the other brands functioning unpredictably or malfuntioning and going active when they did not intend to correct the dog!!! For them, it was a waste of money as they ended up turning around and buying a TT a year later.

For me the only choice was between the 100 and the 500. The main difference is the momentary vs. continuous. The 100 has a single button up top for momentary--but just with the six basic levels of correction, and then two buttons below that can be used solo or in combination to give you hig-med-low at each level. The 500 has a toggle to switch b/w momentary and continuous so that you can do this in both modes. In the end, I went with the 100 as I have a number of friends with the 500 who have actually taped the toggle into the continuous position. I find I can give a momentary correction by tapping in continuous mode. I pretty much never use the momentary button on my 100.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you clearly have never trained with me......



Radarsdad said:


> Put orange ropes on your bumpers. Only throw bumpers with orange rope. Problem solved.
> I amaze myself sometimes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you clearly have never trained with me......


Ha, I could so see myself doing that too, and the fact that it had orange rope or not wouldn't stop me! Says the girl that has taken her dog's medication on more than one occassion. The big blue bottle it came out of didn't make any difference...:uhoh:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> you clearly have never trained with me......



Sounds like it would be fun and entertaining.
Would like to.


----------

